# Best BBQ sauce?



## sevenstringj (Sep 16, 2009)

So far, I deem "Bone Suckin' Sauce - Hot" and "Bea's Slammin BBQ Sauce" both TRUE. 

But I'm always on the lookout for MOAR. Smaller brands and all-natural, homemade type stuff preferable...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2009)

I like how this is in The Lounge 

BBQ Sauce - srs bsnss 

I like HP but you guys probably don't have that in the USA


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2009)

Good old HP.


Or Levi Roots does a Reggae Reggae BBQ sauce that's nice.


----------



## Naren (Sep 16, 2009)

My father was killed by BBQ sauce... 






















Just making sure this fits in the Lounge.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 16, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Good old HP.
> 
> 
> Or Levi Roots does a Reggae Reggae BBQ sauce that's nice.




Furthermore, he launched his product on Dragons Den!

My favourite is HP Steak sauce...








Smokey BBQ sauce with a good helping of crushed black pepper


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh. Sorry. I just thought "the lounge" sounded like where you hang out and just schmooze. I was wondering what the hell Dave was saying.  And then when I saw Naren's reply, I thought, Maybe I better read the lounge RULES. 

But yes, I do take BBQ sauce very seriously. And my condolences to anyone who had a fatal allergic reaction to BBQ sauce.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone have ever tried Zakk Wilde sauces?


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 16, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> anyone have ever tried Zakk Wilde sauces?



I thought that was a joke at first, until I googled it.  

They're hot sauces, not BBQ. I'm sure they're good, but at 10 bucks for a measly 5 ounces...


----------



## willybman (Sep 16, 2009)

I lve sweet baby rays on just about everything. there is this local place that has their homemade bbq sause, its really cool it allways starts kinda sweet, and by the time im finishing a rack of ribs or some wings, my mouth is on fire, like with each bite it progresses. but is is so fucking good!!!!!!! OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM

and as for zome ZW hot sauce, i saw it at a bass pro shop and picked up a small bottle, wasant half bad, wasant great either, but it was decent.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 16, 2009)

willybman said:


> I lve sweet baby rays on just about everything.



fuck yes, i was gonna say that


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2009)

Salt Lick BBQ.

/thread


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 16, 2009)

^ What? Agile doesn't make BBQ sauce!?!?


----------



## Isan (Sep 16, 2009)

Head Country FTW!!!!!!


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 16, 2009)

1st: My girlfriend's secret recipe

2nd: Fat Fred's

3rd: Bull's-Eye Guinness


----------



## liamh (Sep 16, 2009)

fuck bbq get yourself some Worcester sauce


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 16, 2009)

willybman said:


> I lve sweet baby rays on just about everything.



Plus fucking one.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 17, 2009)

liamh said:


> fuck bbq get yourself some Worcester sauce



You mean Worcestershire, right? I fucking love that stuff.

Obviously a lot of little companies have their own recipe, but i believe Worcestershire sauce is often the base of BBQ sauces


----------



## RenegadeDave (Sep 17, 2009)

Dreamland.

They're a chain restaurant based out of Tuscaloosa, AL, but they honestly have one of my favorite southern style BBQ sauces, that has just enough heat to offset the sweet. 

Dreamland BBQ - Online Store

I hear this place has good bbq sauce, but I've never been.


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 17, 2009)

^  

Wow.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 18, 2009)

willybman said:


> I love sweet baby rays on just about everything. .




+1 again, that stuff is the best.


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie Robinson's: Hot Recipe

Sweet Baby Ray's is a close second, though (awesome w/fries).


----------



## whisper (Oct 3, 2009)

Archibald's, and I'm not just saying that because it's right here in my house. I think it came in 2nd in some national contest.

I think it's called Woodrow's & Archibalds now.


----------



## moshwitz (Oct 4, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Dreamland.
> 
> They're a chain restaurant based out of Tuscaloosa, AL, but they honestly have one of my favorite southern style BBQ sauces, that has just enough heat to offset the sweet.
> 
> Dreamland BBQ - Online Store


SUP? 

We have a Dreamland just north of me in Huntsville Al., good shit for sure

As far as store bought, I am addicted to "Sticky Fingers- Carolina Sweet" MMMMMMMMmmonmnonmonmnom I'm eating some on some boneless wings right now

Sweet Baby Ray's I like alot also and is what I get if they are out of the Sticky Fingers.

There are so many available back home in Chicago that it just makes me curl up and weep that I am stuck here in AlabamaHell.

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Xaios (Oct 4, 2009)

Cattle Boyz.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 12, 2009)

I absolutely love BBQ sauce. I can eat it on literally anything (even tried it on ice cream once ). So basically any sauce you give me, it's covering my entree. But as far as favorites go, I'd have to say KC Masterpiece Sweet & Spicy, Kraft Spicy Honey BBQ, or Sweet Baby Ray's Hickory Smoke Sauce.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 19, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> anyone have ever tried Zakk Wilde sauces?


I just hope it doesn't taste like Zakk.  



lol

I just realized I'm so into hot sauce that I really don't know any good BBQ stuff. Does A1 count? I love that stuff.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 20, 2009)

whisper said:


> Archibald's, and I'm not just saying that because it's right here in my house. I think it came in 2nd in some national contest.
> 
> I think it's called Woodrow's & Archibalds now.



 Archibald's is amazing. It is a hole in the wall, walk up place (by this I mean there are 5 stools at a bar and one picnic table outside), but it is nothing short of AWESOME.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 20, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> I absolutely love BBQ sauce. I can eat it on literally anything (even tried it on ice cream once ). So basically any sauce you give me, it's covering my entree. But as far as favorites go, I'd have to say KC Masterpiece Sweet & Spicy, Kraft Spicy Honey BBQ, or Sweet Baby Ray's Hickory Smoke Sauce.


So how was your BBQ ice cream?


----------

